# From the Huge (stage curtain) to the Tiny (Barbie Clothes)



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Most of you've heard of the stage curtain I sewed since first part of Oct.

Well - from that to these Barbie doll clothes that are currently in the mail to help a fellow HT'ers daughter's Barbie have some new duds for Christmas...
(HT friend has been told not to open Barbie threads with little girls around :clap

Below - the cape, pants and blouse. 



Then a dressy Christmasy Dress with a matching stole


Then this Spring colored dress


And everyday flowered Mumu type dress


and lastly a long cape to go over the long dresses


I would have gone fancier, but the daughter is very young and so, I kept them fairly basic and all but the red dress close with velcro.

My next door neighbor that helped with the curtain was fascinated with the pants for the doll. 

Merry Christmas.
And thanks for indulging my showing off - 

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

These make me want to play with Barbies again. Very cute.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Lordy... how do you sew anything so tiny? I would have loved to have you around when I was playing with Barbies, my mom crocheted clothes for mine... not quite the same! LOL


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

AGGGGHHH! I hate making Barbie clothes. Yours look fantastic.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are the hardest things I think I've ever made, these were about 2 years ago and went to an HT family.

Snow White


Cinderella


Arielle


Belle



I sent the pattern back to the owner, but I do have these in the American Girl size, and haven't done them yet. 
But I think that top one, Sleeping Beauty, with the color inset in the sleeve was the toughest.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie, those are sooooo cute !!!!
I will have to keep my DGD's off here.
bopeep


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, those are adorable! I'm sure she's going to love them. 

I made tons of clothes for my barbies. My sister (seven years older) let me do chores to earn money, then she'd take me to buy patterns, fabrics and trims. It was hard then, but I can't imagine doing it now with grown-up hands, lol. Good job!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

When I was a wee thing, I had a friend within walking distance of my home, whose mother would sit and sew barbie clothing while we played. Her doll had amazing clothes. My doll had one outfit, no changes at all. During my teen /early twenties, before my own children came along, I made and gave many barbie outfits to little girls, sorta like 'random acts'. I kept them in the car and would fork them over in doctors offices, etc. where little girls were playing. This reminds me that I should spend a late winter evening or two doing just that again... Uses up scraps and makes little girls eyes dance... what could be nicer.

The clothes are lovely... the making them to share, even moreso....

That made my frantic pre Christmas rush morning a nice one!

dawn


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I wish my fingers would still make such tiny things. Years ago I not only made Barbie clothes for my children but I sold a huge number of them. Now I wish I could still do so them to add to the church's bazaar selection.

PQ


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Great job, some little girl is going to be happy. I don't think I could handle that small of stuff anymore. Getting to old.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

that green dress is fabulous! They all are actually, but I really like that one


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Brings back memories. My mother and grandmother both used to make whole wardrobes of clothes for all my dolls and my girl cousin's dolls.

On a related note, my mother had a side business for a while. She made custom wardrobes for antique dolls.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

AngieM2 your sewing talents amaze me. I made many doll clothes for my daughter's dolls when she was young but nothing like the one's you've shown here. Those are beautiful.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My mother used to make doll clothes but not that nice.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Angie - they are lovely - mind you must have been a bit strange after those stage curtains 

And they are SO much nicer than "real" barbie clothes 

hoggie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow! I have tried to make barbie clothes, and my hands just seem too big! I have the hardest time getting things done right. 
You did an awesome job!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

And here are those cute outfits being put to use. Thank you Angie again for making her Christmas so special. I just can't say thank you enough!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ashley - you are very welcome, and good to see what a beautiful smile your little girl has.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, how sweet to see them and her smile... Angie they really are sweet and I love ya and still say your nuts.... lol


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Man you do some beautiful work!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Country Lady said:


> These make me want to play with Barbies again. Very cute.


LOL...me too! They're sooo nice! You do excellent work Angie...no matter the size!


----------

